# Outdoors > Fishing >  Softbaits on longline or kontiki

## Spanners

Anyone running softies on a longline or kontiki?

----------


## Barefoot

The softbait crabs seem to do all right

----------


## Gibo

Mates have used them every third or so on the set. Papamoa beach. Seem to get gurnard instead of snapper but not as effective as bait. I personally think they work better bouncing along i.e. Drifting

----------


## stingray

$10 for kilo of baby squid , 3 x 25 hooks verse 6 soft baits. 

Softies may be worth a try but but not in my economics.

----------


## Spanners

I have a BUTT LOAD of softies. Work out cheaper than squid per hook and no fishy and reuse.

----------


## stingray

Hmmmm, drop lines lumo baits ..... Kontiki would be more of a go or else whack a small float in the middle of your LL so your soft baited hooks are off the bottom and getting a bit more movement in the current / tide.

----------


## Munsey

Probably depends on what you are targeting ?  . We have tried the odd one here and there but no results to get excited about .

----------


## Spanners

I'm going to give it a go and see what happens.  I seem to be feeding the fish/crabs anyway lol

----------


## Spanners

> Probably depends on what you are targeting ?  . We have tried the odd one here and there but no results to get excited about .


Targeting fush bro! 
Will do a test and see

----------


## stingray

Now you've got me thinking... Say 40 ft deep. Anchor one end say 10 baits buoy in middle so baits sit from bottom to surface then back down to bottom... Would be great with softies fishing all the water colums. Would require reasonable weights to hold it in place and preferably away from a lot of traffic .

----------


## stingray

Bugger it, I'll whip down see Munsey grap his extra couta, and a couple of kg of squid and swap ya real long line baits for ya softies :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

I have tried the floating midwater longline before, after catching snapper when setting and the baits are nowhere near the bottom and in an effort to get away from the sand sharks I set mid water the whole thing.
Absolutely nothing.
have had one end bottom and one end mid water due to not enough float rope and nothing also.

That is the only two times I have done it but wont be in a hurry to try again.

----------


## Munsey

I set mine in kaiks as a drop line ( weight -25 hooks and float ) straight down to 80  mts . Worked well no bait left and 15 fish . I'm going to go deeper ,next time I'm up hopefully . Thinking of putting a rock in a plastic supermarket bag as the weight . Working on the therory when I go to pull up it will tear and I don't have to lift the heavy weight up . Last time the sash weight felt ridiculous heavy after 80 mts

----------


## veitnamcam

What fish are you catching with that method there Munsey ?

----------


## Gibo

> I set mine in kaiks as a drop line ( weight -25 hooks and float ) straight down to 80  mts . Worked well no bait left and 15 fish . I'm going to go deeper ,next time I'm up hopefully . Thinking of putting a rock in a plastic supermarket bag as the weight . Working on the therory when I go to pull up it will tear and I don't have to lift the heavy weight up . Last time the sash weight felt ridiculous heavy after 80 mts


Sounds like my newbie game fisherman trick  :Wink:  Any newbie that falls asleep is woken to a screaming 80W and told to get in the chair, all gear quickly brought in for authenticity, and then its on! Amazing how much drag you can get from a shopping bag  :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

Blue cod and sea perch , got feck all on our rods in the time longline was down .  Only done it once but can't see why you can't get some mid water fish , terriki ? Rays bream ? .

----------


## veitnamcam

> Blue cod and sea perch , got feck all on our rods in the time longline was down .  Only done it once but can't see why you can't get some mid water fish , terriki ? Rays bream ? .


I guess, here we steam 40min just to get 30m deep  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

Try out of cable bay head down coast  5 mins that ridge that runs out into a  long narrow reef, the out side drops to 100 foot. Cod and terikie. Shit diving very little structure off reef basicly bluffs down to a mud bottom. Good current on a big tide.

----------

